# "status festers" meet in CT



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Fredrik, EdCT, Larry Schloss, and Captain Audio got together along the western CT border today - some quick pics:


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

*more pics*

more pics


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

No BJ?

Has anyone met him yet?


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

Fall foliage in New England!!! Ummm, I just drove home from Maine, and I didn't see hardly any foliage. Global warming?


----------



## boltjames (Jul 20, 2007)

EdCT said:


> more pics


Looks fabulous, guys and thanks for the pics. Did you get many stares? Run into any Camry owners? Anyone ask the convertible owners why they were slumming with a Station Wagon owner? Perhaps they assumed he was carrying supplies like a trailer?

BJ


----------



## Fredric (Mar 29, 2007)

boltjames said:


> Looks fabulous, guys and thanks for the pics. Did you get many stares? Run into any Camry owners? Anyone ask the convertible owners why they were slumming with a Station Wagon owner? Perhaps they assumed he was carrying supplies like a trailer?
> 
> BJ


OK smart a*s. Go and take a look at my "double kill" photo which finally got posted (thanks to your help btw). 

And for the record, captainaudio has more stuff in his trunk than I do.


----------



## Fredric (Mar 29, 2007)

*BJ*
You have been asking to see a picture of my car. This one is probably not as good as the one taken by Ed (see above), but shows it from the other end.
Also please note from Wikipedia, that what you disparage as a "station wagon" has historically been a car associated with luxury & prestige among the upper classes. :thumbup:
"While commercial in its origins, by the mid-1930s, wood bodied station wagons, also known as "Woodies", began to take on a prestige aura. The vehicles were priced higher than regular cars, but were popular in affluent communities, especially among the *Country Club* social set. The vehicles gained in "snob appeal" when mating the utility of the hard wood bodies to better makes of automobiles such as Buick and Packard and Pierce-Arrow.".... "In many suburban communities, owning a current year woody station wagon was a sign of affluence and good taste."
"In North America, luxury station wagons sell much better than their mainstream counterparts. Small luxury station wagons include the Audi A4 Avant, BMW 3-Series, Jaguar X-Type, Mercedes-Benz C-Class, Saab 9-3 and Volvo V50. Luxury station wagons include the Audi A6 Avant, BMW 5-Series, Mercedes-Benz E-Class, Saab 9-5 and Volvo V70 along with much popular XC70, and the V70 R which leads the segment in sport luxury wagons."
And considering how rare they are by comparison with convertibles, you should feel privileged that I am willing to talk to you. If I possessed your values I might say that it wasn't the vert owners who were slumming, but happily I don't. :angel:
Q.E.D.


----------



## bimmerbells (Aug 12, 2007)

nice wagon, they're the true camry killers.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Fredric said:


> And for the record, captainaudio has more stuff in his trunk than I do.


Captain Audio is definitely the status watcher's dream come true - his 335i vert was optioned to the hilt, I think he had every checkbox marked off 

I'll be posting my little tour of CA's trunk and gadgets later today.........:thumbup:

Ed


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

After being exposed to the Captain's trunk contents, I'm beginning to think it's what's in your trunk that matters.....:dunno:

Especially impressive since all that stuff came out of an E93 with the top _down_.

Ed


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Fredric said:


> *BJ*
> You have been asking to see a picture of my car. This one is probably not as good as the one taken by Ed (see above), but shows it from the other end.


Nah, yours is better: the background, the car on a plane different from the road behind, etc. - you can tell you were a photography teacher :thumbup:

Ed


----------



## Larry Schloss (Jun 3, 2007)

EdCT said:


> Captain Audio is definitely the status watcher's dream come true - his 335i vert was optioned to the hilt, I think he had every checkbox marked off
> 
> I'll be posting my little tour of CA's trunk and gadgets later today.........:thumbup:
> 
> Ed


Compared to Captain Audio's vert, I felt almost as if I were driving a 328 vert. He liked my color, but I liked the captain's wheels, and they cost more than my color. That is status. I bet the guy looking at Fredric's car wouldn't have even noticed. Too bad I showed up late. 
+ 1 for BJ, that guy looked like a Camry driver if ever I saw one. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Fredric (Mar 29, 2007)

Larry Schloss said:


> Compared to Captain Audio's vert, I felt almost as if I were driving a 328 vert. He liked my color, but I liked the captain's wheels, and they cost more than my color. That is status. I bet the guy looking at Fredric's car wouldn't have even noticed. Too bad I showed up late.
> + 1 for BJ, *that guy looked like a Camry driver if ever I saw one*. :thumbdwn:


I think that for the price of CaptainAudio's loaded vert one could buy two basic E90 328i's.

Wouldn't be surprised. The other guy was no fashion plate either, but was sporting a status Nikon DSLR. Then again, aren't these the kind of people BJ wants to impress?

I should note however that none of us were dressed like luxury German car owners, and might have been taken for Camry drivers if we wandered too far from our cars.


----------



## Fredric (Mar 29, 2007)

*More StatusFestPics*

Here are a few of mine to go with the great shots taken by Ed.
It was a beautiful day, with beautiful cars and scenery, and we had a great time!


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

The true status maven has everything, from fancy luggage sporting a roundel, through the latest in electronica, to every option box checked off on his proper status conveyance, the imperial 335i convertible.

With expensive exclusive BMW brand wheels and extra interior wood!!!!

Some status porn courtesy Captain Audio.......


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

And finally.....


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

Looks like it was a nice day to go cruising...


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

Here's a few more.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

Ugh, I can't believe I missed this! Count me in for the next one, send me a PM!


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Moderato said:


> Ugh, I can't believe I missed this! Count me in for the next one, send me a PM!


We'll keep you in the loop - this last one happened very quickly with fred looking for a good country route to drive his sportwagon on............how could we resist?

Ed


----------

